# Is Aragorn a Snob?



## HLGStrider (Jan 23, 2003)

This is a completely serious, character analysis thread, so please ignore any possible flippancy in the title...

Elgee clears her throat...

Is Aragorn a snob?

Now, you all know the guy is my favorite character; in fact, I adore him, but he is Isildur's heir... and he has a few moments of... well... arrogance? 

So I will give you some options and wait for others to give their opinions before I give mine.

1. INCREDIBLE SNOB!
this is the option for those who can't bear the fellow...
2. He has moments of snobbery but is bearable.
the option for those who can bear the fellow.
3. How can you call Aragorn a snob?
the option for the lovers of Aragorn
4. Considering the company he was in and his heritage, he was incredibly humble...
for the logical lovers of Aragorn
5. He is for the most part a good guy but he could lay off on the sword stuff.
for those who still resent his performance out side of Theoden's hall.
6. Other... 
this includes "Who's Aragorn?" "Define Snob?" and "Huh?" 

Think about it and tell me... 

Elgee


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 23, 2003)

I dont think i could vote until you give me some examples of when Aragorn is snobby...?


----------



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

Yea Aragorn wasn't all that snobby. If you think he for some reason was, you have to remember that he is the King that will bring the race of men togethor.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 23, 2003)

I gave him a five, I liked him for the most part, but the sword stuff was really annoying, he was overprotective of it, it was like "his precious", I bet if he had to choose between Arwen and Anduril/Narsil, he'd pick the sword.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 23, 2003)

Any fella who would lie in ditches all day to follow the ring bearer when he was talkin to Tom Bombawhozits then plunk down a coupla farthings to hoist a few at the Prancing Pony with the regular plebians is all right in my book.

No snob.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 23, 2003)

#5 goes for me as well. Okay, so Anduril is this legendary, irreplacable sword...but I can't bear when Aragorn says: "I don't see why the will of Theoden should prevail over the will of Aragorn, son of Arathorn, Isildur's descendant, heir to the throne of Gondor and Arnor...tralala
(okay,okay...so I blew it out of proportion a little, but that was just to illustrate how annoying and snobbish I find him in that moment )

Otherwise, Aragorn is quite the capital fellow.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *#5 goes for me as well. Okay, so Anduril is this legendary, irreplacable sword...but I can't bear when Aragorn says: "I don't see why the will of Theoden should prevail over the will of Aragorn, son of Arathorn, Isildur's descendant, heir to the throne of Gondor and Arnor...tralala
> *



That part drove me insane! Why should Theoden have rule over him?! Because its his kingdom you stupid fool! Its not Gondor, you have not authority there! sorry everyone......


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 23, 2003)

I resent that he doesn't show respect or humility to Theoden, regardless of the fact that Theoden & the Rohirrim are "lesser" men (compared to him), and their kingdom does not have the glorious and noble history that Gondor and Arnor have.
But maybe we shouldn't bear down on him too hard. After all, consider all the cares that were lain on him and how weary he was at that point, because of the orc-hunt (other things too). He wasn't too thrilled at parting with his sword because it was one of the factors for him to accomplish his mission and claim what is his own.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 23, 2003)

Aragorn might not have rule over Theoden, but that doesn't give Theoden rule over Aragorn. As for the scene with Anduril and Hama, he tells Hama that anyone but the heir of Elendil who draws the sword of Elendil shall die, so perhaps Aragorn really had Hama's best interests in mind...
I voted "4"


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Aragorn might not have rule over Theoden, but that doesn't give Theoden rule over Aragorn.
> *



Not rule over him, only for Aragorn to respect the wishes of another. And if he doesn't want anyone else touching his sword, he can say so politely, and simply put the sword down himself.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Aragorn might not have rule over Theoden, but that doesn't give Theoden rule over Aragorn. *



Yes it does, as long as they are in Theoden's kingdom, it gives him rule. Thats like (this is a good example for what's going on in the world right now) the leaders of Iraq walking into the U.S. and saying no we won't leave our Nuclear bombs in our country. The nuclear bombs, like Aragorn's sword, is their strongest weapon, but it is not where they have any authority to use it.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 23, 2003)

i voted 3! He is not at all a snob, he is very wise.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 23, 2003)

I also voted four...

While I do have some hang ups with the sword thing, it is the main thing which made me think up the thread, I think he is over all a fairly humble guy. He stands up for himself against Boromir without putting himself down in the Council of Elrond. He allows himself to be blindfolded by the elves... in fact, he suggests it... etc.

The guy puts up with a lot.

Still... that sword thing...


----------



## Niniel (Jan 24, 2003)

He's not a snob! After all he is the rightful heir to the throne, but he is very aware that he will not get it after much work and with the help of many people, so he always shows he knows that very well. Others who are heir to something that big would act like they've already got it, but Aragorn is never snobby. The sword stuff is cool!


----------



## ltas (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Aragorn, son of Arathorn, Isildur's descendant, heir to the throne of Gondor and Arnor...tralala
> *


"...tralala"  

---
That scene at Theoden's Hall was... embarassing. After all, as a rule, guests are expected to obey the requests of their host. It's one of the most ancient traditions in any society - in the dominion of any lord one submits to his will. And the rulers of Rohan if anyone deserve the highest respect of the future King of Gondor.

The main reason why that scene is so annoying is the fact that *this kind of behaviour isn't at all characteristic of Aragorn*. In general he never stresses his noble origin and is ready to ignore his own pride in the interest of others (compare with the scene of arrival to Lothlorien for example).


----------



## ~*Belmir*~ (Jan 24, 2003)

I chose 4, for it is not really Aragorn's fault that people treat him with such high regaurd. He's being very humble... compared to Legolas, when Gimli wanted him to be blindfolded with the rest of the company, before entering Lothlorien. He is also is an excellent swordsmen, it comes from years of training, I don't think he's trying to show off when he's tring to defend whet he belives in.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 24, 2003)

Here's my take on it.

It was uncharacteristic, but Aragorn was having a power surge. He was used to being the leader, he'd just gotten comfortable in the roll, and he was being ordered around by a servant....

He probably didn't trust the people there at the moment and WANTED that sword on hand. 

Another example is the powersurge when he confronts Eomer (Elendil! I am Aragorn...). That isn't snobbish, but Aragorn is becoming more and more of a king.

Perhaps this scene is just him over correcting from his former over-humility.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

I would vote for number 4.I assess his character although there are some things I do not like,but I do prefer him rather than Legolas for example.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 25, 2003)

All right then... 

ALL HAIL KING ELESSAR! ALL HAIL ARAGORN!

and all that... .


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

I voted 5. Aragorn is a great guy, he knows it, but doesn't let on that he knows very often. The first thing I thought of when I knew i had to explain why he isn't was.... He is the king of Gondor. He tells no one. The rest must discover this from Gandalf. Also, Elronds daughter who is to the likeness of Luthien loves him.... We find this out from Bilbo.... That's all I can say. Sometimes he does mention some wise things that he has done... but who wouldn't??


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 1, 2003)

I said 4, because I think that he was incredibly humble!!! I don't, however, put him over Legolas in EVERYTHING. Legolas is the hottest, but Aragorn is the best overall character. I mean, Frodo is always calling out for Aragorn to save him, when he could just as easily stand up and fight!!!!!!!!!! I don't get why Frodo does it!!!!! Also, I don't get how Aragorn (or Strider) can be watching him like ALL THE TIME, and fighting for Frodo so much!!!!!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 1, 2003)

Okay, I think you've been influenced a little too much by the movie. But he is not always watching over Frodo, and Frodo isn't always calling out for him to help him or save him, usually Frodo fights on his own (if he can), or if he can't the person called is usually Gandalf, not Aragorn. But its true that Aragorn watches over him a lot, thats his job, and the job of the rest of the Fellowship, to make sure that Frodo stays alive and the Ring gets destroyed.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd like to hear some explantions from the 1,2, and 6 voters... but apparently they don't care to express their feelings.

Aragorn has "pride" of the good sort, I think. He doesn't hang his head and shuffle his feet. He is confidant, but no, not a snob. 

Anyone want to bring up quotes for or against? I need to prepare for babysitting... wish me luck.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 30, 2003)

Oops! I misvoted- I said 2, but I should probably have gone for 5, since that was the main example I was thinking of.

I think that Aragorn does become, not exactly snobby, but _distant_ after the king bit comes to light. I prefer Strider to 'Aragorn son of Arathorn'.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Oct 1, 2003)

I clicked on "3." No, Aragorn doesn't strike me as being a snob. If he appears that way at times...


> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Perhaps (it's) just him over correcting from his former over-humility. *


When a person hasn't reached their full potential for whatever reason, or their time hasn't yet come or whatever, they may go to extremes a little bit, kind of overcompensate. And sometimes someone just has a bad day, maybe even in Middle Earth!

One scene where he's anything but snobbish is after Khazad-dum, when the Fellowship is making for the woods of Lothlorien, Frodo and Sam fall behind, Legolas sees them and tells Aragorn, who runs back. 

" 'I am sorry, Frodo!' he cried, full of concern. 'So much has happened this day and we have such need of haste, that I have forgotten you were hurt; and Sam too. You should have spoken. We have done nothing to ease you, as we ought, though all the orcs of Moria were after us. Come now! A little further on there is a place where we can rest for a little. There I will do what I can for you. Come, Boromir! We will carry them.' " And later, Aragorn treats Frodo's wounds.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 1, 2003)

It is a wonderful moment with him. I also like the time when Merry wakes up. He's dignified but more than ready to quibble and tease.


----------



## King Aragorn (Oct 1, 2003)

Aghhh I can't believe that I did that. I misvoted. I didn't read the post far enough and voted 1 when I absolutely wanted #3. I adore Aragorn. I thought that it was on a scale of 1 to 6 with 1 being that he isn't a snob. Oh well. I just fixed that little error in my post.


----------



## stumpy1 (Oct 2, 2003)

Aragorn is a king, and for a long time he has known the responsibility that he will face some day. He does not go around
telling all that he meets, that would be petty and below him.
He is a healer, an adventorer, a general, he is compassionet, at
times gentle. But above all he is a king, and a king must make 
decisions that will cost lives. He must seem distant, above us all,
because he must remain a strong example to follow. I vote 4, he is very humble, and yet he is the very picture of strength and
capability. I wouldn't mind hangin with him, seems like a pretty
nice guy.
stump


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 2, 2003)

Y'know, I just noticed that options 2 and 5 are pretty similar.. 
But I voted 2. He does have moments when his blue blood overpowers his golden heart (LOL what a cliché), but he's an ok guy.
Ack I really hate it every time he rattles off his heritage.. "Son of Bla, Son of Bla, Son of Who-Gives-A-Damn, Lord of (mumbles)".. And ithryn's quote is really the créme de la créme of his snobby moments.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 2, 2003)

No, I think there is a difference between two and five. . .Two is for people who don't care for him. Five is for people who do.

The difference is in between bearable and good guy.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 3, 2003)

#5 
For a future King and heir to all that (I'm not going to sum it all up), I think he's more than a decent chap. But I do find the whole sword business quite out of character. Apparently he had a bad moment or something. Yet, I can imagine his feelings exactly. I've done some long distance hikes several times myself and would hate to enter a place, dead tired and all, being confronted with someone bossing me around. 

But I could hardly call him a snob. He never backed away from getting his hands (or other things belonging to him) dirty and cared for people around him.


----------



## Thuringwethil (Oct 5, 2003)

Voted number two.. Whereas I like "Strider" quite a lot, he sort of disappears when they pass Argonath. When they meet Eomer, Aragorn is putting him down, so to say. And then the Anduril incident. And so forth. Not unbearable, and not worst of the lot, but compared to Strider, this Elessar chap *is* very snobbish.

My favourite Aragorn has a pint and a pipe in tavern, still covered with mud, looks like a bandit, acts half the time as one, and is haunted by the memory of ringwraiths who have slayed his men, his friends, only days before. You know, the _"I've killed more men than you've seen, more orcs than you've heard of, my father was shot through eye by orcs, my granpa got eaten by trolls, and my would-be-father-in-law has ordered pretty friggin' impossible task to me if I want to marry his daughter, and did I mention I'm 87?"_ -guy. *He* is no snob.

I'd actually like to see what Clint Eastwood would've done with role of Aragorn. Not that Viggo is bad, I'm just interested. Or if we stick to the used actors, I'd switch Viggo and Sean as Aragorn and Boromir. Boromir is the typical young knightly hero, good-looking and master with arms, whereas Aragorn is the scarred veteran, rugged, worried, and more the scout/hunter/traveler than warrior (though very competent in that, too). Aragorn (in the book) was old enough to be Boromir's father (year of difference). In the film? Errmh...


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't see the problem everybody has with the sword outside of the golden hall. He was Aragorn, son of Arathorn, the righteous King of the Númenoreans in exile, related in some way to virtually every hero in the first and second ages, of course he was higher than Theoden, the Lord of the Mark, descendant of Eorl the Young. He was in rank higher, and I do not see the problem of him being aware of and expressing it. What one could say, is that he was being very undiplomatic and rather rude when saying it in such a brutal way, but still, it is the truth, and should not be hidden behind fair talk. Would you not eb proud of such a heritage? Would you not think twice before leaving your sword behind when going into a house where you do not know how the inhabitants look upon you, as friend or foe?

Måns


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thuringwethil _
> *I'd actually like to see what Clint Eastwood would've done with role of Aragorn. Not that Viggo is bad, I'm just interested. Or if we stick to the used actors, I'd switch Viggo and Sean as Aragorn and Boromir. Boromir is the typical young knightly hero, good-looking and master with arms, whereas Aragorn is the scarred veteran, rugged, worried, and more the scout/hunter/traveler than warrior (though very competent in that, too). Aragorn (in the book) was old enough to be Boromir's father (year of difference). In the film? Errmh...  *



You can't let good old Clint play a scarred, rugged, worried and yet noble hero _and_ give him a _name_! 

But I think Bean was excellent cast as Boromir (heavy built, strong man, proud but perhaps a tad naive) and the fact that Aragorn is that old never really became clear. Apart from the appendices that is.

And I find it hilarious that Aragron is apparently the only one you'd allow to treat anyone as a subordinate and get away with it Hurin.


----------



## Thuringwethil (Oct 8, 2003)

> _by DGoeij _
> You can't let good old Clint play a scarred, rugged, worried and yet noble hero _and_ give him a _name_!



LMWSAO 

Maybe he could use "Strider" all the time?  Sounds fitting with "Blondie", "Boy" and "Gringo" to name a few. 



> But I think Bean was excellent cast as Boromir (heavy built, strong man, proud but perhaps a tad naive) and the fact that Aragorn is that old never really became clear. Apart from the appendices that is.



Yes, yes, Bean is excellent, and Mortensen also good. It's just my personal problem; I picture Aragorn as the "tutorial veteran" and Boromir as the "young hero", and the appendices are partially to blame. Jackson's movie works well as it is, I'm just speculating with "my own" version.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thuringwethil _
> *I'm just speculating with "my own" version.  *



Who isn't? 

Anyway, most bothering to me is the fact that Aragorn makes such a fuss about the whole sword issue in front of Theodens Hall. I've always wondered why Tolkien put it in that way. Maybe to show that even the most noble King can become grouchy at one point or the other?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 8, 2003)

There are two major differences. Firstly, ME is a strictly hierarchic world, I don't like it, but it is so and in a such,one follows the rules. It's a notable deficit not being able to have your sword with you politicly, being unarmed in ME is being weak. Moreover, he is proud because of achievements and qualities. His heritage is quite impressive too, but for me that matters less, even though it might not have for his contemporaries. He saved Frodo and got him to rivendell with the Nazgûls in his heals, he led the company from Moria and on and earlier, just think of his earlier accomplishments in Rohan and Gondor. I see no reason why one should not be proud of successes and qualities.

Måns


----------



## stumpy1 (Oct 8, 2003)

If it was you, would you feel secure entrusting That sword with it's history to anyone, let alone a common house guard? Being
the weapon that severed the ring finger from the dark one, it is the most sacred heirloom of all mankind. Not quite like surrendering a pocket knife. It is the symbol of Aragorn's right to
rule Gondor, The very proof of his heritage, I beleive he wanted
that guard to know that that blade was more valuble than his
life if anything was to happen to it.
stump


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, he was an experienced man and should have been fully aware of the fact that he wasn't walking into a humble farmers cottage. It wasn't a common house guard, it was a Guard of the King of the Golden Hall. As much allowed to throw big words around as Aragorn. And if he was expecting anyone of the household of Theoden to nick it, in full view of the Guards of the Golden Hall, whose Commander Solemnly Swore that Anduril, Flame of the West, Narsil Reforged, Royal Weapon of the Heirs of the Kings of Gondor, Would Not Be Touched (  ), he really is a snob, contrary to what I personally believe.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 9, 2003)

Do you think he might've been simply _showing off_?

Is that even worth considering? He wanted the person to know WHO he was and WHAT he was carrying. . .to make a point. They were not being treated gently and were in potentially hostile territory. Perhaps he was just giving everyone around notice that he was not to be treated like a common rogue.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 9, 2003)

I think he was being too...._bristly_ to have been showing off.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Guys get bristly when they show off sometimes. Rumble their egos and they'll brag a bit in a bristly way.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 10, 2003)

Do they? (guys showing off aren't something I've ever really spent time observing). This must be one of those gender barrier things. That's _weird_. 

But he didn't seem to be bragging to me (I suppose I should go read it again). He seemed more like he felt like biting someone.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 10, 2003)

Nah, showing off was what he was doing during the dawn of the second day of the Battle of Helms Deep, parading up those walls in full sight of the Uruk-hai. Definately a testosteron-boost for every male reader.

I think Rhiannon puts it quite nicely, 'he felt like biting someone'. Tired and angry for not having found M&P, unclear what to expect from Theoden etc. And due to the lack of Orcs around, the snapped at the nearest available nuisance.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 11, 2003)

Which nuisance would that be, Big D? Gimli or Legolas?


Is that off topic enough to be spam? I really don't think it is. . .but it's good to be careful, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## MemorableArwen (Oct 12, 2003)

I cant believe it! How can you call Aragorn a snob? He is one of the deepest caracters i have ever read. I consider this question as a provocation. Ok, everyone has it own opinion, but in those circumstances he is the most human of all, with his doubtes, hesitations, courage, love. And if this is snobism, then i question myself wheter you all read the book. I am sorry if you can not understand it. ARAGORN IS THE BEST!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 12, 2003)

Did you read the entire thread?

I personally don't think he was.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MemorableArwen _
> *
> 
> I cant believe it! How can you call Aragorn a snob? He is one of the deepest caracters i have ever read. I consider this question as a provocation. Ok, everyone has it own opinion, but in those circumstances he is the most human of all, with his doubtes, hesitations, courage, love. And if this is snobism, then i question myself wheter you all read the book. I am sorry if you can not understand it. ARAGORN IS THE BEST! *



Are people going to run to the WM now? Apparently this talking about the book is potential dynamite and we should consider closing this forum down.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 13, 2003)

Hmmm I like that comment Dgoeij. Wow. When they turn off post counts, I start spamming. 

Anyway, MemorableArwen, O wpuld liek to hear you argument for your position that he was not a snob. Sounds very interesting, but I cannot agree with you, eyt at elast. 

Måns


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 13, 2003)

Ack. Lousy sarcasm from an annoyed person. Forget it. Back to topic:



> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Which nuisance would that be, Big D? Gimli or Legolas?
> 
> 
> Is that off topic enough to be spam? I really don't think it is. . .but it's good to be careful, so I thought I'd ask. *



You know what, I'll treat it as fully on topic, just to be on the safe side. Moviewise, I think Gimli was only becoming a nuisance after the events the in the Golden Hall, but the movies tend to mix up a lot about the true storie most of the time. Perhaps the everlasting stamina of Legolas really annoyed 'tough bushman' Aragron, but I doubt it, he lived long enough with the Elves to know what they were like?

But, and now I'll be more serious again, he _had_ lived with the Rohirrim and the Gondorians for some time during his Thorongil years. He knew the men from Rohan were hounarable people who deserved at least his respect (he even said so when the Three Hunters entered Rohan). So why the lecture about things they couldn't possible comprehend.

And maybe I should put some effort in digging up other moments he's being snobby.


----------



## MemorableArwen (Oct 14, 2003)

*is Aragorn a snob*

Hello!

JEEZ, i cant believe that now all i wrote isnt clear enogh to some peple. You need to separate a book from movie, because it is different. I wrote only what i think of Aragorn, and the situations he was in. I question my sekf what would Tolkien say about it. But like i said eveyone has it own opinion. If something isnt clear enough, write. 

Aragorn is the best!!!!!


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: is Aragorn a snob*



> _Originally posted by MemorableArwen _
> *Hello!
> 
> JEEZ, i cant believe that now all i wrote isnt clear enogh to some peple. You need to separate a book from movie, because it is different. I wrote only what i think of Aragorn, and the situations he was in. I question my sekf what would Tolkien say about it. But like i said eveyone has it own opinion. If something isnt clear enough, write.
> ...



Well, all you wrote is indeed not clear 'enogh to some peple'. Me for instance. You mentioned circumstances, but so did others and in a much clearer way too. You claimed he was the most human of all. Well, in the company of Gandalf the White, Gimli and Legolas, he certainly was. 
Have you tried and read the entire thread? Did you realize we are discussing the real Aragorn from the books, since this is the book forum? My comment concerning the movie was a response to Elgees question which I quoted. Nothing more than some light jokes.  
Elgees original question, wether Aragron is a snob, regards the event that took place just before Gandalf, Aragorn, Gimli and Legolas are allowed to enter the Golden Hall. Since this whole scene was not incorporated in the movie (due to the lack of Anduril at this point), I don't see why I should 'separate the book from movie'. And, if you bother to read what we have said to eachother about this event, you'd realize we have read the books indeed.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 15, 2003)

> You need to separate a book from movie, because it is different.



Aragorn doesn't have enough dignity in the movies to be a man, let alone a snob.  That's what I dislike about the movies, their treatment of my two favorite characters: Faramir and Aragorn. Aragorn they made somewhat wishy washy. Faramir they just. . .BLAH!

I personally adore Aragorn. . .HLG_Strider_ as you may have noticed. . .


----------



## MemorableArwen (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi!

For all i can say is that i indeed didnt read ALL and i apologise. Cause i ve thought that this is question in general (that doesnt stand, in my opinion). That s why i said that. And altough this is not an issue here, i agree with HLGStrider that Faramir didnt deserve that kind of treatment in the movie cause in reality he is great caracter, beside Aragorn.

Aragorn is the best!


----------



## jimmyboy (Nov 13, 2003)

Aragorn was no snob. No more than he was a coward. He's a very real, down-to-earth man. As Eowyn noted, he's not a man given to soft speech. He's a hard, and seasoned man, and has a very great calling in life. The thing about Aragorn is that he's all about reality, truth, and keeping the faith, and this shows in his actions and words. Also, he knows who he is, and so he's very confident. Often he's just being direct about this when maybe it seems that he's be cocky or snobby.

He talks very straigtforwardly to everyone, and he knows that he's constantly being sought by his enemies. Narsil was the main token he had as heir of the kingdom of Numenor, and so of course he had to be protective about it.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 14, 2003)

Aragorn was a noble, wise individual. He chooses not to compare himself to Isildur or Anarion, when he is greater then them, and indeed any descendant of Elendil apart from Elendur maybe. 

Sure, we get flashes of his Númenórean pride. In the golden hall, but isn't Gandalf a snob too then? He was unwilling to give up his staff and though he needed his staff more then Aragorn needed Andruil, both meant a lot to each individual. He rebukes Gimli when Gimli questions his use of the Palantir, of course Gimli couldn't understand the Palantir or Aragorn's claim to it, but how is Aragorn's rebuking of Gimli's ignorance different from Gandalf rebuking the Hobbits (Or Boromir), or Faramir rebuking Sam? 

Aragorn was not only the greatest man of his age, but one of the greatest persons ever, fit co compare with Fëanor, Fingolfin, Maedhros, Galadriel, Elros, Elrond, Gandalf, Húrin Thalion, Beren, Turin, Amandil...Aragorn was the last Númenórean and a tribute to the endurance, wisdom and nobility that any man could aspire too. 

(But I did like Faramir more.) 

Also, jimmyboy, not to be a obscurantist but I don't think Aragorn ever wanted to hold claim to the royalty of *Númenor * Númenor had foundred, no one could hold claim no a non-existent (And in his any many Dúnedain’s eyes disgraced) kingdom, but rather to the crown of the Númenórean exiles, where Elendil and his descendants would reside forever. (As said by Elendil when he first came to M-E and Aragorn in his coronation.)

He would have no claim to the royalty of Númenór as he wasn't of the direct line of Kings, which ended with Ar-Pharazôn, but of course Amandil was descended from Elros, through Tar-Elendil.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 7, 2005)

I just had to bump this thread!


BUMP!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 7, 2005)

haha, its been about 15 months since the last post in it and you felt the need to bump it? You're crazy...


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 7, 2005)

You think this is crazy? You should see me on my abnormal days !

It's a good thread! REPLY TO IT!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 7, 2005)

I already have, well over a year ago!  I suppose I can elaborate a little more though. He was great for the most part, but like I said in my first post in the thread, he loved his sword too much. On top of that, he did seem a bit snobby when he decided to look into the Palantiri by himself, without telling/consulting anyone first. Even though the Palantiri is his by right, it was kind of like "I'm awesome and I'm the rightful King, so I can look into this and challenge Sauron with absolutely no chance of ruining everything and causing the destruction of Middle-earth." I exaggerated a bit for effect there, because it really didn't get to me too much, but hey if it sparks some more conversation/life into this thread it would be great because I think this is a great topic!


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 8, 2005)

Well since this thread has been bumped I will add a comment. In all the discussion about the scene with Aragorn and his sword at Edoras a very important passage has been admitted:


> "This is idle talk," said Gandalf. "Needless is Theoden's demand, but it is useless to refuse. A king will have his way in his own hall, be it folly or wisdom."
> 
> "*Truly*," said Aragorn. "*And I would do as the master of the house bade me, were this only a woodman's cot, if I bore now any sword but Anduril.*"
> 
> [emphasis added]


It is clear that Aragorn's reluctance to part with his sword is not because of who *he is, but because of what it is*. Anduril is not just any old sword, and it is more than just a family heirloom. It is the sword that deprived Sauron of his Ring (and finger  ) and that has now been reforged as a symbol of Sauron's defeat. It is probably the most potent weapon in Middle Earth after the Ring. Aragorn bears a tremendous responsibility in carrying Anduril. You don't just check that sort of responsibility at the coatroom, no matter who makes the request. Can you picture Gandalf or Galadriel being told they had to remove their rings and leave them at the door? Also, Aragorn and company already know things are not right in Rohan. We later learn that Wormtongue has stolen Theoden's sword. What if Anduril is purloined and delivered to Saruman?


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't you just see Wormtongue taking the sword. Then Aragorn shows up in Gondor a bit later and finds the worm sitting on his throne by right of the sword. . .That is a weird picture. . .


----------



## Narsil (Feb 10, 2005)

I voted "4". Yes, there is the instance with Theoden where Aragorn comes off as a bit "high and mighty" but I completely understand why he is protective of Anduril in Rohan and feel that for the most part he is incredibly humble if you take into account his heritage and his destiny. 

Besides, I _like_ my kings to be "kingly".


----------

